

Revenue report from mac app Dash for 2014 - bemmu
https://blog.kapeli.com/my-year-in-review-2014

======
chmaynard
What do the different colors mean in the first two charts? Am I missing
something?

~~~
bemmu
They are total (yellow), app store (blue) and direct sales (green).

